# Did the Kindle Fire HD upgrade (7.4.6) break YouTube when using Silk?



## VondaZ

My 7" Fire HD just upgraded to 7.4.6. Now, when I go to YouTube using the Silk browser and try to play a video, I get an error that says "The Adobe Flash Player is required for video playback. Get the latest Flash Player." I was always able to view YouTube using Silk before. My son's Fire HD has the same problem - it was also upgraded to the latest version. I can view YouTube fine if I use the Dolphin browser.

We have an old first generation Fire in the house - that one plays YouTube videos fine.

Has anyone else noticed a connection between getting the 7.4.6 upgrade and YouTube not working on Silk? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Meemo

Are you sure you were watching Youtube on the HD on Silk?  I ask because that capability hasn't been there on the HD. When it was released, Adobe had stopped supporting Flash on mobile devices.  There are directions online (there's a youtube video, among others) on how to get Youtube on the Fire,  The directions include using Dolphin (an older version, I believe) as the browser when you want to watch Flash videos - sounds like that's already been done on your HD.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . .Flash hasn't really been there in a while -- if ever.

Now, there _were_ reports that the update x.4.*5* broke flash in alternate browsers -- but they fixed that before releasing the update to everyone, which is why it's x.4.*6*.

Also. . . .some changes were made to Silk -- like where the bookmarks are accessed, I think.


----------



## VondaZ

I know that Flash isn't supported - that is why I also have Dolphin and Adobe Flash installed. However, I have always been able to view YouTube in Silk no problem. My son doesn't even have Dophin installed and he uses his Fire HD primarily for watching YouTube.

I think it has always worked because Silk used to load the mobile version of YouTube, which is HTML 5. However, what appears to happen since the update is that the desktop version is loading, and that is still Flash. I can't get the mobile site to load at all on the HD. Even if I type it in manually, it switches me back to the non-mobile url.

In fact, I see the Silk menu button on the bottom of the screen has an option to change view. If I change from automatic to mobile, it still takes me to the desktop view. If I change to desktop, still desktop view. Automatic, same thing. Everything is desktop view.

When I start Dolphin and go to YouTube, it takes me directly to the mobile site. The standard Fire (nonHD) also takes me to the mobile site.

Something is definitely not right.


----------



## sebat

Not sure abut the Silk issue but there's an app called TubeMate that's a YouTube viewer.


----------



## VondaZ

sebat said:


> Not sure abut the Silk issue but there's an app called TubeMate that's a YouTube viewer.


Thanks, I tried it, but the sound played with no video and no way of stopping the video once it started. Also, there was an annoying ad that was flashing that I had a virus. Other reviewers complained about porn ads - which I can't have that on my son's device.

I contacted customer support and will see what they say.


----------



## VondaZ

In case anyone else runs into this problem, I was able to fix it by just clearing the cache on both Fires (but on my son's, it somehow got screwed up again and I had to clear it a second time - after which it appears to work fine).

I then received this response from customer support:

If YouTube is still stuck in the desktop version, please try to follow these steps:

1. From the YouTube home page, tap the Menu icon at the bottom of the page, and then tap Settings. 
Tap the following items:

Clear history 
Clear cache 
Clear all cookie data

2. Return to the YouTube homepage, and then tap Mobile version at the bottom of the page.

3. If this doesn't work, please try accessing the direct mobile URL for YouTube.

http://m.youtube.com


----------



## Toby

I noticed that after the update, the web page does not show the screen shot of that page after I go to home. Instead, I see the Silk icon on the Fire. If I click the icon, it works & I see the page. I miss seeing the web's page, which I save to favorites, so that I can go back again.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> I noticed that after the update, the web page does not show the screen shot of that page after I go to home. Instead, I see the Silk icon on the Fire. If I click the icon, it works & I see the page. I miss seeing the web's page, which I save to favorites, so that I can go back again.


That might be a setting you can change. . . . .


----------



## Toby

Maybe. I haven't had time to play with it. I did notice that now, the screen shot showed up on my favorites, but not on the carosol. Then, the web page dissapears from the carosol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Toby said:


> Maybe. I haven't had time to play with it. I did notice that now, the screen shot showed up on my favorites, but not on the carosol. Then, the web page dissapears from the carosol.


I'm pretty sure such a setting was there initially. Because I toggled it off -- didn't want the web pages I'd been to showing up in the carousel. But I just checked (on an HD7) and it does look like that toggle is no longer available. Now, it will always show on the carousel when you've used it, but not as a web page, just as the Silk icon. Like any other app.

I can make the Silk browser one of my favorites, but don't see a way to make a particular web page a favorite, though in the browser you can, of course, set bookmarks.


----------



## Toby

Sorry, I made a mistake. After the update, the screenshot does not show the web page. I have screenshots of sites before the update. I prefer the screenshot. It makes it easier & faster for me, if I want to go back to the web page where I last visited, especially when copying down instructions. I stil have not taken the time to check for myself, so thanks for your info.


----------

